# Audi Sport Mirrors... I think I've Figured Something Out



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, so I was at the Frankfurt Auto Show and spotted Michelle's rally quattro racecar in a collection of vintage cars. One shot I snagged was a closeup (slightly out of focus) of the rearview mirrors used on the rally cars. Here's the shot....








Somewhat unrelated, I was browsing last year's Hershey AACA vintage car show, as I'm planning on attending again this year. One or the cars we photographed was a Lamborghini in the for sale area of the show. Note the rearview mirror.








I've checked other Islero (the model Lambo shown) pics that we have from the Lamborghini archives and can't find another pic of an Islero with the piece on it. Strange, but a clue perhaps for those of us who might be interested in doing the Audi Sport look.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi Sport Mirrors... I think I've Figured Something Out ([email protected])*

Very good.
But you just have to ask.
https://secure.visav.co.uk/avs...=1159


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi Sport Mirrors... I think I've Figured Something Out ([email protected])*

Those mirrors are absolutely horrible in function. Can't see anything with them at all.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Sport Mirrors... I think I've Figured Something Out (Fusilier)*

These mirrors are generally availble, and mostly known as "Talbot" mirrors. They cost 139 NOK (Norwegian Kroner) at a FLAPS chain here. (139 NOK is $21.70 USD)
http://www.biltema.no/products...92256


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Sport Mirrors... I think I've Figured Something Out (PerL)*

Just goes to show.... just when you think you know everything... you don't.








thanks guys.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi Sport Mirrors... I think I've Figured Something Out ([email protected])*

George,
Many of the bits and pieces on the Rally cars are all from the same kit of parts used on many of the cars of the period. For instance, all the wiring and connectors will be AMP/Tyco/Raychem.
The switches will be Rafi.
The toggles, hood pins and latches are from Dzus.
All the composites were supplied by Die Wethje.
The rollcage and sheet metal kit like the floor kick plates are from Matter.
The miscellaneious bits like the mirrors and flaps are pretty much pulled from other Rally cars of the time and aren't specific to VAG or anything. Generic stuff.


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Audi Sport Mirrors... I think I've Figured Something Out (Fusilier)*

They actually look almost like the mirrors that came on Datsun Z cars in Japan.


----------



## [email protected]titude (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Sport Mirrors... I think I've Figured Something Out (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_George,
Many of the bits and pieces on the Rally cars are all from the same kit of parts used on many of the cars of the period. For instance, all the wiring and connectors will be AMP/Tyco/Raychem.
The switches will be Rafi.
The toggles, hood pins and latches are from Dzus.
All the composites were supplied by Die Wethje.
The rollcage and sheet metal kit like the floor kick plates are from Matter.
The miscellaneious bits like the mirrors and flaps are pretty much pulled from other Rally cars of the time and aren't specific to VAG or anything. Generic stuff.

That's pretty good info. Would you be interested in doing an article that highlights the part sourcing during the time. We'd love to run it if you would.


----------

